# Alien themed Tyranids



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

After taking the time to finally pull out the camera and the mini studio I have pictures to go with djinn24's praise of my stuff. Without further ado and to fullfill my introduction promise, here are the pictures.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very Cool looking. Nice Theme!

Will mark and watch this thread for updates! Keep em coming!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The conversions are excellent - do you have any before shots?


----------



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

Not yet, but I am working on the second batch of Genestealers right now, I may do a tutorial if the fancy strikes me.

More pictures!!!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice. These are awesome! Now you just need some preditor models. Hey what does a bio-titian look like?
DarknessWithin


----------



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> Nice. These are awesome! Now you just need some preditor models. Hey what does a bio-titian look like?
> DarknessWithin


If you are willing to provide me with a bio titan to play with, then I will be more than happy to go to town on it. Otherwise I don't know yet.


----------



## ultrablue (Dec 29, 2008)

These are epic. great conversions! My girlfriend loves aliens so i'll be sure to show her these.:laugh:


----------



## scrotrot (Jan 14, 2009)

haha very cool. Should make a Ripley too.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

These have to go up against my urban themed striking scorpions/ dark eldar converted models who look so much like predators. great job!


----------



## cannae (Oct 11, 2008)

They really look like the one's in the movie, so well done keep them coming!


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

woah those look awesome!!! please say your going to convert a carnifex =D


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

i demand a step by step process of these beautiful creations!!!

lol  not really but you would officially be my hero


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Seems like you could make a predator army, but eldar are too squishy, use some Space Marine stat lines and equipment, just make up new names for it. 

Also those alien models are quite incredible. Excellent job on variety within the theme.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

These are well and truely awesome ! were do the heads come from mate or are they custom made ? and if so how much ! JD


----------



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> These are well and truely awesome ! were do the heads come from mate or are they custom made ? and if so how much ! JD


The heads are all custom made. I got the inspiration to do an alien themed army from this guy, Alienids I do my heads a bit different, but that is the gist of it. I'll start writing up the tutorials soon. And yes, there is an carnifex in the army. We call him Magnafex. for all the magnets.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Being a HUGE fan of Aliens and Giger I love these. Just too cool.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome stuff. Love them.


----------



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

I would just like to note that due to some recent moving of pictures within the forum, my pictures of the Alien Tyranids have become lost.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Only just found this thread and cant see the pictures!!!!!! All ways thought that a aliens themed nid army would be very cool......... hope the pics come back soon!!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jarod, if you like I can host the pics on my site as well. You should come over, we can take some hige pics of them.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

I wanna see


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

that make's two of us =(


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, pics are definitely gone


----------



## Inane (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been wanting to see a nicely painted alien themed tyranid army for as long as I can remember and judging from the replies I feel I've missed out!

Please reupload the images :grin:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Pics Pics Pics!!


----------



## Greatdevourer (Dec 14, 2008)

Djinn, Sounds like a plan. I actually just finished putting together the Broodlord model and it looks great with it being set up in a crouching position on a pile of skulls and bodies and extending its tail and head to look like an alien.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jarod (greatdevourer) is a local from around here and his Alien nids are fricking awesome and continue to get better as he works more GS and paint. We will work on getting some pics up since a recent move in the gallery caused these linked to get killed, we will host em though my PB account so we do not have to worry about that . 

Jarod,

Let me know when you wanna come over. This weekend sound good, kick our others out of the house and do some modeling, I need some inspiration bad!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Hmmm, from what i can recall these guys are pretty damm good, and Djinn24, is your keyboard playing up again?


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

can't wait to see those pictures :grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Two Typos and my playboard is playing up? Lol no I was just kinda tired when I posted last.


















































Here are some old pics of his army, I think I took them with my phone so they are not the greatest.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is that a green of a Zerg Infested Kerrigan model?


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

I was about to say...Do I see a Queen of Blades there? 
Bloody impressive army! 

As for people asking before about a Predator army, one way to do it would be counts-as, using Fantasy Empire bits, Kroot bits, and a lot of GS. 
As for rules, I'm not sure which army would work best. I'd be thinking Possibly SW or CSM.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its a GS Broodlord


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol fair enough about the being tired, i have noticed it on a few other threads too.

i can wait to see some decent pics of these guys again, cause they look damm awsome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I need to get my guys painted and play a game against him  It really is a nice looking army.


----------

